

25 years of AOL, as told in its own old press releases. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/05/24/aol-anniversary/

======
_delirium
The most nostalgic thing to me about this was remembering that the mobile
computing future has been "the future" since the palmtop-devices craze of
1993. And we're still stuck in that future!

------
davidmurphy
Ahh yes, just $9.95 (down from $29.95) for a full five hours of access per
month!

/nostalgia

------
maukdaddy
Wow. This reminded me how much I miss eWorld =(

